# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يتفضل علينا بذكر علماء شنقيط  في هذا الوقت بمكة المكرمة؟

## الحازمي

السلام عليكم وبعد فهل من متفضل يتكرم علينا بذكر أسامي العلماء الموريتانيين الذين يدرسون بمكة في هذا الوقت، مع ذكر المواضع التي يدرسون بها.

----------

